# building a wet/dry for a 90



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i am building a wet/dry for my 90 gallon what would the best pump to use to have the water flow back into the tank and the wet/dry is going to tbe in the stand i have and its going to be like 4 feet from the wet/dry to the top of the tank i need a powerful one go get it up verticaly 3 feet so plz help me thanks a lot ~dan~


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

anyone


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Hell, I'm no expert but I'll give my OPINION. I am gonna use the same pump on all my tanks, a Dolphin 2100. The thing is, you can put a valve on the output side of the pump and dial it back to any flow you need. The trick set-up is to run them external to the sump. With the output of this pump, you won't need to worry about how many 90's you have or if you neck down the diam of the returns, this pump can handle it. At $216 they are a steal! They have great reps for reliability. I am ordering one from Champion Lighting this week to hook up to the 55 gal sump I'm putting under my 180.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

how many gph do you want the wet dry to do


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

atleast 400or 300


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

if ones that strong but mabe about 200 or 150


----------

